# Glassy Clean Tones



## 7soundz (Jan 18, 2015)

I was trying to figure out how to create a glassy clean tone that's often heard in songs from Tesseract and Monuments? It's a glassy clean (almost ambient) sound. Any tips on which effects and chain links can create this sound or something simular? I am using a multi effect unit ( Zoom G5 )


----------



## Aion (Jan 18, 2015)

I remember someone asking before and while I can't remember everything they do verbatim, doubling the sound an octave up along with some chorus are a big part of getting that TesseracT style glisten.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Jan 18, 2015)

I believe that they also disable the cab simulation, which introduces some "DI-ness", immediate response and sparkle.


----------



## noUser01 (Jan 27, 2015)

I wouldn't use "glassy cleans" to describe the TesseracT sound I'm thinking of, so correct me if I'm wrong but you want that very thin and sharp sounding clean right? Not like Periphery's ambient, smooth cleans?

If it's the tone I'm thinking of, then hopefully this helps. I did an AxeFX II patch that copied it nearly perfectly. It's not hooked up so I can't give the exact specifics but here's what I remember:

- Get rid of a cab, use just a preamp (I think I did a fairly neutral preamp called Tube Pre, but it might've been a clean amp like a Fender)
- Cut a TON of bass and low mids. Start with a HPF at like 400Hz and go from there
- Big old boost in the higher register where your pick attack lies. This is going to take some finding, so make a very narrow but loud boost with an EQ of some kind and search for where that pick attack lies and boost it just enough to get that organic pick attack sharpness
- A low mix harmony that goes an octave up - doesn't need to be that prominent as it's not meant to be a harmony, just an effect to add to the overall sound
- Quarter note delay with fairly high feedback, digital delay preferred

Hope that helps, bud.


----------



## 7soundz (Jan 29, 2015)

ConnorGilks said:


> I wouldn't use "glassy cleans" to describe the TesseracT sound I'm thinking of, so correct me if I'm wrong but you want that very thin and sharp sounding clean right? Not like Periphery's ambient, smooth cleans?
> 
> If it's the tone I'm thinking of, then hopefully this helps. I did an AxeFX II patch that copied it nearly perfectly. It's not hooked up so I can't give the exact specifics but here's what I remember:
> 
> ...



Thanks I will give this a try. I would also love to know how I can create the ambient clean tones as well.


----------



## noUser01 (Jan 29, 2015)

7soundz said:


> Thanks I will give this a try. I would also love to know how I can create the ambient clean tones as well.



When I get a chance I'll look at Misha's AxeFX clean patch and let you know what he did. I can't remember off the top of my head as I really only tried it out once, and then used it to reamp some cleans for a client. Should be able to get to that tonight, if I don't just PM me as a reminder.

EDIT: So basically he's running a Bogner Shiva style clean amp (any boutique, non-Fender type clean amp will work) with a decent amount of bass (6.5) cut some mids (4) and a healthy amount of treble (6). He's running a compressor in front to tame the dynamics of the attack, with a fast attack and a fast release (1ms attack and 10ms release) with a soft knee at a ratio of 3.5:1. There's reverb and delay running in parallel with the original signal. The reverb is a medium plate reverb (plate will have a brighter sound to it) with the time set to 3 seconds. The delay is a 2290 simulator with modulation on the delayed signal, typically chorus. Again, this is just on the delay repeats, not on your dry signal. Lastly the delay is a 1/4 note delay set to about 4-5 repeats. 

Hope that helps.


----------

